# Hadaly 22mm RDA



## StillSteepin (15/8/17)

Hey all. 

Just spoke to Brandon from Psyclone and he told me that they no longer produce this RDA. It will be replaced by the Entheon. 

I would however still like to get my hands on one. Has anyone got any idea where I can still purchase an authentic Psyclone Hadaly 22mm RDA?

Many thanks!


----------



## Christos (15/8/17)

StillSteepin said:


> Hey all.
> 
> Just spoke to Brandon from Psyclone and he told me that they no longer produce this RDA. It will be replaced by the Entheon.
> 
> ...


There were a few floating around the classifieds a few days ago. I don't think you will find a brand new one though. Best of luck!


----------



## StillSteepin (15/8/17)

Christos said:


> There were a few floating around the classifieds a few days ago. I don't think you will find a brand new one though. Best of luck!



Man I am as slow as they come. But thanks. I'll have a look


----------



## DougP (22/9/17)

When it all comes together and your Vape experience changes forever: 
Hadaly SXK 
Fused clapton 28g*2/32g
5 wraps 3mm ID 
0.58 ohms 
25 watts 
SVA Clone DNA 75 watt 








@KZOR this is for you. 
Took the best of your recommendations and created the perfect setup. Thank you for all the advice and guidance with your videos 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (22/9/17)

Blends Of Distinction said:


> When it all comes together and your Vape experience changes forever:
> Hadaly SXK
> Fused clapton 28g*2/32g
> 5 wraps 3mm ID
> ...




Where did you get this combo?


----------



## DougP (22/9/17)

Mod from Morne @ Noonclouds 
Hadaly from Scooby @ Brothers Vapes 
They both supporting vendors on here 
This was based on solid advice watching Kzors videos


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Llew (22/9/17)

Blends Of Distinction said:


> When it all comes together and your Vape experience changes forever:
> Hadaly SXK
> Fused clapton 28g*2/32g
> 5 wraps 3mm ID
> ...



Also got the sxk hadaly recently and must agree that my vaping experience has changed. Going back to my goon after a few days with the hadaly was disappointing. Flavour rda's have me hooked now. Soon I'm gonna be on the lookout for the entheon or the flave


----------



## DougP (22/9/17)

Llew said:


> Also got the sxk hadaly recently and must agree that my vaping experience has changed. Going back to my goon after a few days with the hadaly was disappointing. Flavour rda's have me hooked now. Soon I'm gonna be on the lookout for the entheon or the flave



It took me a lot of different coil builds to find the perfect vape for me on the Hadaly. But man on man it has been worth it 
Before I touch the flave or entheon I shall wait for Kzor or Uncle Rob’s feedback 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (22/9/17)

I cant find the mod on Noonclouds


----------



## DougP (22/9/17)

@Morne 
He only got them in yesterday 
I have tagged him 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (22/9/17)

Blends Of Distinction said:


> When it all comes together and your Vape experience changes forever:
> Hadaly SXK
> Fused clapton 28g*2/32g
> 5 wraps 3mm ID
> ...


awesome mod eh. also doing the sva clone thing but with the Sxk Flave. lovely setup 

now I just need to find a hadaly

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DougP (22/9/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> awesome mod eh. also doing the sva clone thing but with the Sxk Flave. lovely setup
> 
> now I just need to find a hadaly



These SVA mods are really good. 
Got myself that 20mm artic bottle for filling and it makes life a breeze. Screws onto 510 of mod, then squeeze and Squonk bottle fills without having to remove it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BioHAZarD (22/9/17)

Blends Of Distinction said:


> These SVA mods are really good.
> Got myself that 20mm artic bottle for filling and it makes life a breeze. Screws onto 510 of mod, then squeeze and Squonk bottle fills without having to remove it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


using the standard silicone bottle that the SVA comes with? I always thought you would need a air vent in the bottle like the new therion BF bottles


----------



## DougP (22/9/17)

Nope works like a dream turn mod upside down when connected to drip bottle, squeeze air out of squonker bottle into big bottle turn around and it fills 
No mess no fuss 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BioHAZarD (22/9/17)

Blends Of Distinction said:


> Nope works like a dream turn mod upside down when connected to drip bottle, squeeze air out of squonker bottle into big bottle turn around and it fills
> No mess no fuss
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


awesome thanks dude


----------



## DougP (22/9/17)

I can make video if you wanna see how to do it. It’s very easy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rayyan (22/9/17)

Llew said:


> Also got the sxk hadaly recently and must agree that my vaping experience has changed. Going back to my goon after a few days with the hadaly was disappointing. Flavour rda's have me hooked now. Soon I'm gonna be on the lookout for the entheon or the flave



Where did you get the coils from? I cant make coils so I rely on prebuilt ones. Also is it NI , SSS etc.


----------



## BioHAZarD (22/9/17)

Blends Of Distinction said:


> I can make video if you wanna see how to do it. It’s very easy
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


thanks but I should be good. appreciate the offer though


----------



## Llew (22/9/17)

Rayyan said:


> Where did you get the coils from? I cant make coils so I rely on prebuilt ones. Also is it NI , SSS etc.



I made a ss fused clapton 4 wrap on 2mm id, reading about 0.2 ohms. I don't squonk so therefore prefer the smaller id. I'm gonna get a n80 fused clapton to try next. I usually get the coil company ones with the 2.5 mm id. I would suggest you get something similar. Make sure your coil isn't wider than the distance between posts. If it is remove wraps. Otherwise your leads cross over the coil. Check out some vids if you not sure what I mean

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DougP (22/9/17)

Rayyan said:


> Where did you get the coils from? I cant make coils so I rely on prebuilt ones. Also is it NI , SSS etc.



You can buy premade spools.
Bought this at Vapers Corner (they are a supporting vendor on here) 
Check their website they have various types in different wire like SS, NI80 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir (22/9/17)

StillSteepin said:


> Hey all.
> 
> Just spoke to Brandon from Psyclone and he told me that they no longer produce this RDA. It will be replaced by the Entheon.
> 
> ...



@Ash


----------

